# SET vs DET?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya,

I've got a 5BB and a 6BC in the freezer and when I have a FET I was automatically going to have them both transferred.

They were both slightly slow growing grade 2/3 (1 best, 4 worst) on day three and also I got pregnant from the same cycle which reduces the pregnancy rate with further embryos.

Basically, I don't think they've got a chance.

When I saw the consultant yesterday, he said it was my call but was spouting textbook blastocyst success rate stats at me without taking the individual details into consideration.

He continued with sweeping comments about twin pregnancy risks.

Previously I would have just ignored him but now I'm worrying about it.

I'm not worried about the work load of twins at all but suffering a loss or a long neonatal stay or a disabled child would not be in my daughters interest at all.

It'll cost me about £2000 per FET due to all the meds and my first pregnancy was without any issue, I didn't even get sickness.

I'm certain that both embryos are duds. We've got a high arrest rate with all our embryos and to have got a cycle with one pregnancy in it seems as much as we could ever hope for.

Help sort my head out please


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Only 25% of pregnancies where 2 embryos are transferred are twins. I had the best 2 embryos ( 5aa hb and 3ab ) from a 28yr old donor transferred and it's a singleton.

I am finding my singleton pregnancy harder than my twin one was.

they have a vested interest in reducing twin preg rates as hfea slap wrists if too many ( and may even fine, tho don't quote me on that )

If you could cope with twins I would stick with your gut and go for 2. However , just to let you success rates higher for those embies as another one successful

good luck


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Louise,

I have moved your post to 'Treatment Support - FET' where it will hopefully attract more replies .

Lots of luck  

Anj x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi L_ouise,

I've never had a FET, but I personally would never pay thousands of pounds and put my heart and soul into a cycle, take medication, put my partner through hell etc.. and then deliberately give myself less than the absolute best chance I could.

On my successful cycle (fresh DE), there were two good quality 3 day embryos, and one poor. The clinic didn't want me to have the third put back as it wasn't expected to do well. I couldn't leave it though, if it had been a BFN I would always have had that what if.

The clinics do as Mierran put it have a vested interest re twin rates, I am sure they would also rather charge you twice for two SFETs than once for DFET.

Interesting though the theory that frosties from a successful cycle have a worse chance than those from unsuccessful fresh transfer, I would have thought coming from a batch with a proven track record would bode well - at least that is the impression I got when considering embryo adoption.

Good luck with your frozen cycle,

B xxx


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi louise, I always would have 2 embryos as opposed to one transferred. clinics say it doesn't give a better chance, just a higher risk of twins but I don't see it that way. if I put 2 embryos back then as far as I'm concerned I have double the chance?? I have 2 sets of twins. both times I had 2 embryos transferred and nothing would have stopped me even though clinic told me the chances of twins. my pregnancies got to 37 weeks babies weighed 5lb 11oz and 6lb 6oz first time and  36+6 weeks with 6lb 11oz and 6lb 13oz. especially with them being frozen I would put them both back.  I have frozen embryos left but will be having set next time as it is  hard work with twins!


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

I was in a similar situation to you 6/7 months ago. We had two frosties (5BA and 5BB). We deliberated for quite a while as to whether to put one back or two. In the end we went for one, but on the agreement with the embryologist that if it was looking a bit ropey we would quickly defrost number two. In the end the 5BA defrosted fine (more than 90% intact). But ended up with a BFN. 

However, after transfer I felt flu-like and started suspecting I had immune issues... and yes, found out I have auto - antibodies. So if I'd put both back it would have been two blasts lost. But now we have a small chance with one, the 5bb.

If I were in your situation I would probably defrost the 5bb only and if it looked dodgy defrost the other one. But then, I guess there's no point just leaving one in the freezer that may or may not defrost (that's the worry I have with mine now!)

Sorry not very helpful... but each of our journay's are unique... no one can say what's right for you.

All the best, and yay for scrappy 5bb's!


Jess xxx


----------

